

Made a new modern styling for Gitweb - kogakure
https://github.com/kogakure/git/commit/08070e4aa6e1f99927cca3c3615d0f438e0f9600

======
grk
There's a preview here if anyone's interested:
[http://kogakure.github.io/gitweb-theme/](http://kogakure.github.io/gitweb-
theme/)

------
edsiper2
nice!

